# help! baby ate pepto bismol!!



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

ds is 14 months and still finds every little thing to put in his mouth... and today it was a pepto tablet. i don't know why there was a tablet on the floor. by the time i realized there was something in his mouth it was more than half gone.

what should i do?


----------



## twinergy (Mar 30, 2008)

I would call poison control immediately. You can find them here http://www.aapcc.org/dnn/About/Mapof...8/Default.aspx


----------



## LeighB (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I would also call poison control!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

Half of a pepto bismol tablet? I would throw the other half away and then go on with the day.


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

It's probably not a big deal, but call poison control anyway.


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

I wouldn't worry. DS got hold of the bottle of Beano the other day and had a few in there and half dissolved before we realized. I figure at most he only got one.

Did you call poison control? What did they say?


----------



## natty529 (May 4, 2007)

i did call poison control just to be safe and they said i wasn't a big deal, not to worry about it


----------



## Gabes Mommy (Jul 1, 2009)

Anytime something questionable is eaten call Poison Control ASAP!


----------



## inkslinger (May 29, 2009)

Definitely call poison control!


----------

